# 60th Battalion, C.E.F.



## clarkkerr (18 Jan 2005)

Does anyone know where to get photo's of soldiers who served with the 60th battalion. c.e.f


----------



## BillN (18 Jan 2005)

The 60th were perpetuated by the Victoria Rifles of Canada, who were themselves disbanded in 1965.   As the Vic Rifles were from Montreal perhaps the city archives might have a few pictures?   

Just a suggestion.

Bill


----------



## George Wallace (18 Jan 2005)

Try here:

http://www.collectionscanada.ca/index-e.html

GW


----------



## 54/102 CEF (21 Jan 2005)

AS to records -- you should assume they don't have anything - letters to COs probably most effective way to determine if theymhave records or a unit history point of contact


----------



## ex royal now flyer (21 Jan 2005)

Hi,

Try posting your question to the forum at www.canadiansoldiers.com 

This forum is dedicated to the study of the CEF and those who frequent the forum are very knowledgable and very helpful.  I always pose my questions on the forum and always get replies and always find someone who is a wealth of information.

Good luck


----------



## Michael Dorosh (21 Jan 2005)

ex royal now flyer said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> Try posting your question to the forum at www.canadiansoldiers.com
> 
> ...



Thanks indeed for the plug of my site.  Also note that if you go to my forum at the address mentioned, there is a link to a forum specifically geared to the CEF (just look under the header art on the Canuck forum).  

Good luck!


----------



## Michael Dorosh (21 Jan 2005)

54/102 CEF said:
			
		

> AS to records -- you should assume they don't have anything



Why?  Our particular regiment has a huge archive of CEF stuff, photos, copies of the war diary, etc.  All the Calgary based regiments (PPCLI, LdSH, KOCR, Calgary Highlanders) do.  I would be more surprised to hear of a regiment that doesn't - are you speaking from personal experience?


----------



## clarkkerr (21 Jan 2005)

Just want to say thanks for the help for those who responded to my inquiry, I will continue my search

thanks again


----------

